# best school in abudhabi



## anjali goyal (Mar 20, 2014)

hello friends 
i have been relocated to abudhabi from india last week, i have 4 yr daughter she was passed the aseecment test in horizon private school and in diyafah international scholl plz help me to select which is best among school for indians . help me


----------



## anjali goyal (Mar 20, 2014)

anjali goyal said:


> hello friends
> i have been relocated to abudhabi from india last week, i have 4 yr daughter she was passed the aseecment test in horizon private school and in diyafah international scholl plz help me to select which is best among school for indians . help me


 plz reply me as soon as possible as i have to decide this friday only


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

anjali goyal said:


> plz reply me as soon as possible as i have to decide this friday only


Hi,
Welcome to the Expat forum.

You posted your question in the Dubai forum - so I have moved it for you to the Abu Dhabi forum - as you may get a quicker answer there.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I am sorry but what does "best school" mean? 
Horizon, from what i can see on their website, is an American curriculum school.
Dhiyafah, is a British curriculum school.

Have you decided whether your daughter should go to British or a US school? That by itself should give you an answer.
Also, ADEC has published some school inspection reports (could google or check their website).
In addition, just google for the schools and see what comes up.


----------

